# Dynasty genetics



## DL420 (May 24, 2015)

Huckleberry x DesTar 
She has some light bleaching from the led being to close 

View attachment 20150519_201515-1.jpg


View attachment 20150519_201540-1.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (May 24, 2015)

nice....... so when we gonna smoke it?

:48:


----------



## DL420 (May 24, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> nice....... so when we gonna smoke it?
> 
> :48:



Hahaha...She still has some time maybe 4 weeks or so


----------



## umbra (May 24, 2015)

I met Prof P at Spannabis in Barcelona. We talked a really long time. I have a few Dynasty packs. Currently doing his critical mass F3. excellent looking plant


----------



## DL420 (May 24, 2015)

umbra said:


> I met Prof P at Spannabis in Barcelona. We talked a really long time. I have a few Dynasty packs. Currently doing his critical mass F3. excellent looking plant



Very nice...I have a couple going myself ..:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 24, 2015)

We have a killer SSH cut from some of his SSH F5's I believe...    nice lady up there...  :48:


----------



## DL420 (May 24, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> We have a killer SSH cut from some of his SSH F5's I believe...    nice lady up there...  :48:


Thanks ...I'm really liking the way she looks so far


----------



## giggy (May 25, 2015)

nice!


----------



## kaotik (May 25, 2015)

very nice.
i've also been very pleased with all the dynasty gear i've run. 
CCK is my standout so far   had some foo foo hipster coffee drink flavor thing going on


----------



## Kraven (May 25, 2015)

Great porn bro, looks like your cooking her well.


----------



## DL420 (May 25, 2015)

This was taken @ two weeks into flower If I remember right 

View attachment downloadfile-6.jpg


View attachment downloadfile-1-1.jpg


----------



## giggy (May 25, 2015)

2 weeks into flower it should be a monster then.


----------



## DL420 (May 27, 2015)

giggy said:


> 2 weeks into flower it should be a monster then.



I'm hoping she keeps packing it on...She is pretty frosty and it was a free seed


----------



## Bongofury (May 27, 2015)

Nice... Real nice...


----------



## DL420 (May 29, 2015)

Huckleberry x DesTar 

View attachment 20150528_200822-1-1.jpg


----------



## giggy (May 30, 2015)

nice bro, what light do you have them under? they are looking good and frosty. never herd of destar before, but i have huckeberry. i got two ghost train haze #9 going back outdoors today. i'm hoping for a good season this year with most of the rain staying west i may have a chance. last year everybody around here had white powdery mold and bud rot. good to see you hanging around bro. peace


----------



## yooper420 (May 30, 2015)

It`s already been said, but here it is again. Very nice bud porn and us old farts luv bud porn in the morning. Goes good with wake and bake.


----------



## DL420 (May 30, 2015)

giggy said:


> nice bro, what light do you have them under? they are looking good and frosty. never herd of destar before, but i have huckeberry. i got two ghost train haze #9 going back outdoors today. i'm hoping for a good season this year with most of the rain staying west i may have a chance. last year everybody around here had white powdery mold and bud rot. good to see you hanging around bro. peace



Hey giggy I have her under a cheap 200w led


----------



## DL420 (May 30, 2015)

yooper420 said:


> It`s already been said, but here it is again. Very nice bud porn and us old farts luv bud porn in the morning. Goes good with wake and bake.



Thank you yooper...Wake and bake I love it


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2015)

you grow good pot, i can tell. :vap-Bong_smoker:  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DL420 (May 30, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> you grow good pot, i can tell. :vap-Bong_smoker:  Thanks for sharing.



Thank You Rosebud for stopping by and checking out my thread


----------



## DL420 (May 30, 2015)

Small popcorn bud Huckleberry x DesTar Dynasty genetics 

View attachment 20150530_194058-1.jpg


----------



## DL420 (May 31, 2015)

Another one 

View attachment 20150530_194115-1-1.jpg


----------



## giggy (Jun 11, 2015)

hey bro hope life is treat you good. came over to see if any up dates. i got a few going but nothing worth taking pics of yet. take care.


----------



## DL420 (Jun 20, 2015)

giggy said:


> hey bro hope life is treat you good. came over to see if any up dates. i got a few going but nothing worth taking pics of yet. take care.



Hey thanks for stopping by
I've been busy with work so I've been slacking a bit with my grow
Here's a couple pics of my bubblicious changing colors 

View attachment 20150619_224156-1.jpg


View attachment 20150619_223751-1.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Jun 20, 2015)

Looking great DL, your definitely cooking them well bro, green mojo.


----------



## giggy (Jun 21, 2015)

looks great bro, wish i had something in flower. that is my favorite time of the grow smelling the sweetness of the buds. keep it green bro, and don't be a stranger. we are always active at the ofc. peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2015)

Very nice job.


----------



## DL420 (Jun 21, 2015)

8 weeks chopping today 

View attachment 20150620_153455~2.jpg


----------



## giggy (Jun 22, 2015)

nice, which strain is it? looks good and thick.


----------



## giggy (Aug 7, 2015)

you still around bro?


----------

